# Is violence really the best answer????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That post raises sooooo many questions in my mind..... :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Try telling that to a gang of thugs when they're beating the crap out of you and your friends....been there done that.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Bax* said:


> That post raises sooooo many questions in my mind..... :shock:


I would love to hear some of those questions.... I had a few when I first seen this as well-_O-


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I wonder if those guys over at the Beaver Creek Nudist Ranch are super peaceful, or just use a lot of DEET.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> I would love to hear some of those questions.... I had a few when I first seen this as well-_O-


 Lol, I don't think my questions are PG rated. But I am sure questioning _how_ a mosquito gained access to that area....


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The boys at the Beaver Creek Nudist Ranch know


----------

